# How to print 'photos' with Copy-Right?



## Snowflake10 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi:
I want to print few photos which have 'copy-right.'
Copy-right means that I need a permission from the person who took photos, thus no way for me to print photos?

However, 
Is there a way to print those photos with Copy-Right?'

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A very interesting question!

You do need permission from the copyright holder. The holder may or may not be the person who took the photo. It can be a complex issue in who actually owns the copyright too...

As a general rule of thumb, the person paying for or commissioning a photo to be taken owns the copyright.

For example, as an amateur photographer, when you take a photo, you own the copyright to it. If you were paid or commissioned to take it, say by me, then I own the copyright (unless a written or verbal contract waiving or transferring the copyright exists.)

You can only safely copy and print the image, conditionally on receiving written or verbal permission to so do from the holder. It will very much depend on several factors:
a) What do you intend to do with the print? 
b) The demeanour of the holder. Are they willing to give permission and if so, are there conditions associated? (Such as a fee etc)

If the holder gives permission, they still will hold the copyright. The only legal way to print it, is to ask the holder of the copyright.

(I am moving your thread to the Photographer’s Corner)


----------

